# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  А вы патриот России?

## Висельник

Сабж.

----------


## ProniX

Нет ) Патриотизм - это эгоизм в масштабах государства.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

ненавижу свою страну

----------


## Stantz

Нет.
Страна ничего мне не дала, зато требует в огромных кол-вах, мотивируя призрачным светлым будущим.

----------


## Agains

Скажу словами группы Люмен:"Я так люблю свою страну но ненавижу государство"

----------


## Висельник

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*,*Stantz*,жму вам руки!

----------


## Andrew

Не я не патриот....

----------


## Azazello

нет. Я ненавижу россию.

----------


## Blackwinged

Определенно не патриот РФ.

----------


## blooddrakon

Просто в России еще осталсь нормальные , умные, талантливые люди, хотя таких и мало, и в основном обидно что такие люди как-раз болше всего и страдают. А так меня тошнит уже от самого понятия "патриотизм" которое во все времена эксплуатировалось государством, с целью того чтобы под прикрытием "благородных идеалов" использовать людей как кукол в своих целях, а все патриоты та-же серая масса не способная к самостоятельной оценке окружающей действительности. Нет я определенно никогда не был патриотом.



> Скажу словами группы Люмен:"Я так люблю свою страну но ненавижу государство"


 Вот это точно !

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> А вообще, что запомнил, так рассказ про латышку-снайпера(наемницу), которая палила по мирному населению с крыши многоэтажки, так ее типа чуть не разорвали, когда поймали.
>  (Впрочем, "латышские стрелки" были оплотом революции и  после революции 1917 года.)


 А стрелков-то разрывали часто, когда ловили...)




> А вообще я историю,географию, политику шибко не любил еще со школы, мне больше "точные" науки нравились:"математика, физика", позже информатика, философия.И то больше в теории, к "железкам"(то есть к технике) не тянула.


 С точностью до наоборот.) впрочем, это уже флуд)

----------


## Selbstmord

Не патриот. Вообще ненавижу патриотизм как явление. Бороться за цветной кусок на карте - чушь и идиотизм. Ну а родина там, где пятая точка в тепле, в общем то.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Не патриот. Вообще ненавижу патриотизм как явление. Бороться за цветной кусок на карте - чушь и идиотизм. Ну а родина там, где пятая точка в тепле, в общем то.


 Поддерживаю на все сто.Наверное я даже не патриот Украины хотя и украинец.

----------


## Игорёк

Ivan Govnov, коли пришел, рассказал бы уже кто "смахнул пыль", и как это произошло..

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Ivan Govnov, коли пришел, рассказал бы уже кто "смахнул пыль", и как это произошло..


 в теме СОСТОЯНИЕ уже написал...Пытаюсь дважды войти в одну реку.

----------


## ♣♣♣

Нет, не патриот и никогда им не был. В детстве мечтал уехать в США жить.

Для меня патриотизм - это как раз та "любовь", когда любят "за что-то", а не "за просто так"

----------


## Selbstmord

> В детстве мечтал уехать в США жить.


 А я и сейчас хочу...и всегда хотел... Не знаю, почему, но именно туда мне хочется больше всего.

----------


## аутоагрессия

ну не России уж точно,а не оттуда) Но у нас та же ситуация,даже не знаю,шде хуже,навероное у нас.

----------


## railton

Когда-то интересовался политикой, но за Родину умирать не собираюсь, я если честно нашу страну за то время, сколько в ней живу, стал ненавидеть.

----------

